# Pregnant!



## Mummytobe (Sep 12, 2017)

So in January I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, then in April I found out I was pregnant, between then and now I've been through DKA and had to stay in hospital for 3 days. 
Not everyone around me understands, I don't even fully understand it, I not really had time to get my head round it, and recently I'm struggling, my diabetes is so far from 'controlled' and I get crappy mummy feeling ALL the time. 
I'm so thank-full my daughter is still growing but I worry all the stress I'm already giving her I feel like the worst. 
So I thought there was no harm in reaching out, for a chat, reassurance, I don't really know what?!  
So that's me. And thanks, any advice, comments or anything will be greatly appreciated. 
Mummy to be.
My gorgeous little girl due in December.
I'm 6 months pregnant today


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 12, 2017)

Congratulations, I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well.


----------



## Mummytobe (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank-you. So do I


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello and congratulations on your pregnancy  A big adjustment swiftly followed by another big adjustment, your head must be in a spin. I hope you have a good team looking after you and baby. Good luck with the final hurdle and let us know how you get on, take care x


----------



## Mummytobe (Sep 12, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Hello and congratulations on your pregnancy  A big adjustment swiftly followed by another big adjustment, your head must be in a spin. I hope you have a good team looking after you and baby. Good luck with the final hurdle and let us know how you get on, take care x


Thank you! I've got a very good team keeping an eye and really supportive family network, I'm very lucky really! My head is definitely spinning! My poor emotions don't know if there coming or going... she's definitely worth it tho! Xx


----------



## grainger (Sep 13, 2017)

Congratulations!!

Please don't beat yourself up. Pregnancy with diabetes is really tough - I can only imagine what it's like when newly diagnosed as well. You can only do your best.

Will keep everything crossed the finally stage of pregnancy is smooth for you (you may find you become v insulin resistant, just test adjust test adjust). Look forward to hearing some great news in December.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum - and many congratulations!  What insulin regime are you on, and are you getting good support from your healthcare team? Learning how to live with Type 1 is hard enough at the best of times, but with pregnancy hormones thrown in it must make it so much harder. You might like to read this Diabetes UK page about pregnancy.

Also, regarding the Type 1, I would recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which is an excellent resource and reference covering all aspects of living with Type 1, whatever your age - I was 49! 

I hope everything goes well, please keep us up to date!


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2017)

Many congratulations i  hope you have a steady pregnancy best of luck


----------

